# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  ما أخبار قلبك؟؟

## نسيم الذكريات

اليوم جبتلكم موضوع عن تأثير أكلنا على قلوبنا :
طعام سليم لقلب سليم !ا
الأكل الصحّيَ هو الطريقة الوحيدة التى يمكن أَنْ تُساعدك على تجنب الأصابة بأمراض القلب .هكذا ينصحنا خبراء الصحة و كذلك ننصحك نحن أيضاً لأنك لوعلمت أن السبب الأول و الرئيسي فىالوفيات فىالبلدان المتقدمة علمياً يكمن فى إرتفاع عدد المصابين بأمراض القلب هناك فلابد لك أن تأخذ بهذه النصيحه .
و لكن تعال معنا لنتعرف أكثر على كل ما يتعلق بالعلاقه بين الأكل الصحي و القلب السليم !! تستطيع و أن تقلل من فرص اصابتك بأمراض القلب بطريقة وحيدة فقط وهى أن تراقب بحذر ما تأكله
فلابد أن يحتوى طعامك علي نسبة قليلة جداً من الدهون .نسبة قليلة من الصوديوم .سعرات حرارية مناسبة .كثيراً من الألياف دهون أقل !!!هنــاك بعض الأنواع من الدهون يمكن أَنْ تكون سببـاً فى الأصابة بأمراض القلب أكثر من غيرها وهى عــادة ما تكــون مستخرجـــة من الحيوانـــات مثل اللحوم ، الحليب ، الجبن ، والزبدة و كـذلك بعض أنواع لذلك لابد و أن تقلل من هذه الأصناف على قدر الإمكان .
صوديومَ أقلَ !!!كلما كان طعامنا يحتوى على نسبة قليلة من أملاح الصّوديومِ كلما ساعد ذلك على تجنب الأصابة بأمراض القلب وخاصــة ضغط الدم . الصّوديوم شيء ضرورى فى وجباتنا لكن أكثرنا يستخدمه بكميات أكثــر من اللازم ولعل الكثيـــرمن الصّوديوم الذى نَأْكلُه يكون فى ملح الطعام أمامنا على طاولة الطعام أو فى ما تحتوية الأطعمة الجاهزة التى يتم شرائها أو مايطلق عليها الأطعمة سابقة التجهيز لذلك وجب علينا مراجعة أغلفة تلك الأطعمة و التأكد من النسب التى تحتويها من أملاح أو غير ذلك مثل نسبة الدهون .
سعرات حراريةَ أقلَ !!!
ولعـل التحكم فى ما يحتويه طعامنا من سعرات حراريةَ هى ما نسعى إليه فى كل وقت فطعام يحتوي على سعــرات أكثـــر من اللازم هو السبب الرئيســي لمرض خطير وهو السمنه وما يأتى بعدها من أمراض خطيره تصيب القلب .
ألياف أكثرَ !!لتأكل ما تريد من الخضروات و الفاكهة و التمور فأن لذلك أثره الطيب جداً على تجنـــب الأصابــه بأمراض القلب .وعلى ذلك ففى حالــة إتباعك لما سبـــق ذكره من طرق إختيارك لطعامـــك فإن خبراء الصحـــة و التغذية العالمين يضمنون لك ....قلباً صحي و سليماً مدى الحياة باذن الله تعالى!!!

                                                  مع تمنياتي بالصحة للجميع

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*يسلمو خية على الطرح الحلو*
*والمعلومات الرائعة*
*صراحة انا دائما احب اكثر الملح*
*بس خلاص بتاذب وبقلل منه*
*تقبلي مروري خية*
*تحياتي*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

ياهلا وسهلا فيك أخي العزيز
نورت صفحتي بوجود وتواصلك
دمت في رعاية الإله..

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

يسلمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوووو على الموضوع المميز والمفيد

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*غاليتي لؤلؤة الحجاز* 
*سرني مرورك العطر ..ودمتي في رعاية الباري,,*

----------


## عاشق الافراح

شكرا
يعطيك العافية ولاحرمنا جديدك

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

عاشق الأفراح... تقبل شكري وتقديري لمرورك صفحتي
ودمت في رعاية الباري..

----------


## alzahrani33

يعطيك العااافيه 

يسلمووو ع الموضوع المميز

دمت بخيــر..

----------


## أمل الظهور

*نسيم الذكريات ..*


*تشكراتي لك على الموضوع القيم* 


*سلمتي من كل شر*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

alzahrani33
أمل الظهور
كل الشكر والتقدير لمروركم
ودمتم في رعاية الباري...

----------


## همسات وله



----------


## نسيم الذكريات

همسات وله شكرا على المرور 
ودمتي في رعاية الباري...

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

شكرا على الطرح القيم
بارك الله فيج

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أميرة بإحساسي 
أشكر مرورك العطر بين طيات صفحتي
ودمتي في رعاية الباري.....

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يعطيكِ العااافيه 
يسلمووو ع الموضوع المميز
دمتِ بخيــر..
الأمل البعيد

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

الأمل البعيد 
الله يسلمك من كل شر ويسلمو على المرور
ودمتي في رعاية الباري..

----------


## Sweet Magic

*نسيم الذكريات*


*يسلمو* 

*يعطيك  العافيه*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

sweet magic
نورت صفحتي بوجودك ويسلمو على المرور
دمتي في رعاية الباري...

----------

